# Tallest proposed buildings in your city (500 feet limit)



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Threehundred said:


> Just curious what is the tallest proposed buildings in your city are.
> 
> Los Angeles has a few 40+ story tall buildings in the works. But these are the most prolific.
> 
> The City House (61 stories) and The Olympic (49 stories)



Wow. City House and The Olympic are quite beautiful. Any more info on these?


----------

